# 86 to 87 engine swap. distributor problems



## skoot85 (Nov 18, 2009)

i took the engine out of my 86 nissan pu body style 720, and put it n a 87 nissan pu d21 hardbody. both trucks are carburated and have the z24 engine. everything matched up except the distributors. the 86 distributor wiring harness dont connect to the 87 wiring harness. i think i need an hei distributor or a distributor that dosent need to connect to the computer. i tried the 87 distributor in the 86 engine. it wouldnt allow me to advance the timing enough. the design is different. i need an aftermarket distributor or something. only reason i did the engine swap was because the 87 engine was blown and i totally rebuilt the 86 engine and tranny. plus the 87 was n better condition also. im pot committed n this project, bout $3000 total. this could be one big expensive learning mistake.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 87 should be tbi, you might be able to make it up in the timing set up.. or buy a new dizzy


----------

